# Rescue Dog aggression towards other dogs



## briantr (May 7, 2015)

I have had GSD's for the last 30 years most of which I raised from puppy. I currently have a wonderful 5 yo female from working lines I got a year from the breeder I got my first shepherd from. Have not had any problems around other dogs with her. I got a 3 - 4 yo male from rescue that is very under weight a couple of months ago. Took to vet when got him and had parasites and infections which I treated but still not gaining weight. He has gotten in several fights with my female. Seems only to take a little correction from her to get him going. They do play together. I am taking him to obedience class. He shows aggression towards the other dogs when they get close to him. I take my dogs in public very often. He does fine with people. I am not sure what my next step should be. I live in Sherman Tx. Probably need to find a behavior person. All in all is a pretty good dog if I can fix this. If not he will have to be a stay at home dog.


----------



## briantr (May 7, 2015)

I have made the tough decision to take dog back to rescue. Have had for about 4 months. Just finished up obedience class. He got to where he was going after the dogs in class. Even the puppies. Trainer did not think I was going to be able to fix problem. He and my other dog get into a fight at least once a week. I found a couple places that work with this type of issue but are not taking any dogs right now. He is good around people and in the house. I just do not know where to turn from here.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm sorry, that's tough. I hope the rescue can find someone without dogs that would be willing to adopt him and I hope your other dog is ok. In the end it sounds like neither party was happy and it's best to seperate


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

I am so sorry for your situation... I wish I could offer some advice or words of wisdom but I have never dealt with aggression in any of my dogs... Hopefully someone will answer that can give you some helpful pointers... I wish you the best.....


----------



## briantr (May 7, 2015)

They where having an adoption event when I took him to them. They seen right off what I was dealing with when he got around the other dogs. She is going to try to work with him. They only had him a short time before I adopted. Poor guy was shaking so bad when she took him. In the future if I decide on another dog I will use Good Shepherd who uses fosters. Can find out more about the dog from the fosters. At this time I think I will stick with one. Lot easier. I pretty much take my dogs everywhere with me. My female seemed really sad yesterday though. Was nice having a play mate when they where not fighting which was about once a week.


----------



## viking (May 2, 2014)

A lot of dog s come through the rescue experience and are dog aggressive when first homed. I don't know why, maybe its why they were abandoned in the first place? Maybe not. But My GSD rescue was very problmatic about other dogs when I got him. Took some time (about a year) to train and condition him to behave around other dogs but he has accomplished it. Have had other rescue owners tell me same with their dogs (non-GSD), always about a one year mark before they chill out about other dogs.

Were the fights with your female blood drawing fights or just a lot of yelling, storm and fury? If the latter, you might try hanging on to him and working with him.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

viking said:


> Were the fights with your female blood drawing fights or just a lot of yelling, storm and fury? If the latter, you might try hanging on to him and working with him.


My understanding the dog was returned??If you turned your "Red Zone" rescue around figured out what you needed to do and got it done!

Congratulations and welcome to the club! Not everyone is able to do that! Most folks who get a rescue are not prepared for ring side seats to dog fights in there living room!

Rescue agency is primarily at fault here. Most likely once the OP said...I already have a GSD...no more questions were asked?? 

When people get a rescue they should follow a protocol such as the first link in this thread:

"I just got a rescue...."

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-behavior/431289-new-dog-very-challenging.html 

And since I became aware...the "Who Pets...." thing I only followed the keep people and dogs out of my dogs face part...I'd disregard the rest of the essay.


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

shepherdmom started a thread today with and article/study attached. It's about aggression between dogs living in the same house.
It might interest you.

My nephew (k9 officer) responded to a domestic call and in the house he found a very abused/neglected GSD and he took the dog with him when he left that house. 
My husband and I took the dog. he was emaciated and all 4 k9 teeth were broken in 1/2. 
He was male dog aggressive and aggressive toward some men. Our lab hated him but he was not aggressive toward her at all. 
our vet guessed him to be 2 yrs old. 
We consulted a trainer and he taught me how to manage his aggression.
I learned what his triggers were and did not take him around other dogs.
When outside our home, he was always on a leash or long line.
Most everyday, I took both dogs to play Frisbee in an area where there were no dogs or people. 

Jake, our GSD passed may 2014 and he was so worth keeping. Despite his issues, he was the best family dog. He did some pretty amazing things...which is why we got a gsd puppy.

Ps. Jake's trainer told me that a GSD will never forget the person who rescued him...and he said "this dog will walk through fire for you."

If you and the person you consult see a lot of good in that dog, you should keep him.
I can honestly say that everyday of Jake's life he found a way to thank us for rescuing him.


----------



## TT120 (Apr 21, 2015)

I have a 5 year old Shepradore rescue dog that is extremely animal aggressive. He wants to murder ANYTHING that is on 4 legs. The rescue people told me he was great with other dogs but that does not seem to be true. He's fine around humans but not any other animals. I have to keep him on a leash whenever we go out for a walk and avoid letting him see another animal. If he does, it's over and I cannot get his attention back with any kind of treats. I have to take him straight home. Luckily, he is my only dog so I don't have to worry about that. It's a bummer because I wanted a companion dog that would go out and have fun with me but Bruno is not that dog. Maybe it will get better with age.


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

TT120. Maybe start at the beginning with your dog. Sign him up for a basic obedience class with a really good trainer. 
If possible, Find a trainer that has experience working with dog aggressive dogs.
Finn's trainer allows aggressive dogs in classes. He and his staff just supervise them more closely.
It's worth at least consulting a trainer s/he can help you manage your dog's aggression. And show you how to use tools like a prong collar and a long line.
Also, find ways to have fun with him. Does he like to play ball? Frisbee? Swim?
My Dog aggressive GSD loved playing fetch and he loved finding his toys after I'd hide them. I'd even hide my grandchildren and he'd find them. That was fun for everyone.

I had to find ways to avoid other dogs and people outside our home. So, I'd drive to a fenced in place and play with him. Even in an empty field I'd keep him on a long line.
Good luck.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

TT120 said:


> I have a 5 year old Shepradore rescue dog that is extremely animal aggressive. He wants to murder ANYTHING that is on 4 legs. The rescue people told me he was great with other dogs but that does not seem to be true. He's fine around humans but not any other animals. I have to keep him on a leash whenever we go out for a walk and avoid letting him see another animal. If he does, it's over and I cannot get his attention back with any kind of treats. I have to take him straight home. Luckily, he is my only dog so I don't have to worry about that. It's a bummer because I wanted a companion dog that would go out and have fun with me but Bruno is not that dog. Maybe it will get better with age.


No...it will get better with time and training!

He my not every like other dogs but being around them and being civil is doable!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Findlay said:


> shepherdmom started a thread today with and article/study attached. It's about aggression between dogs living in the same house.
> It might interest you.


 I read it very interesting! I could relate to just about everything in the first paragraph that related the start of problems!

My dogs never got hurt...I wound up with stitches! That well trained part only worked on the "original dog!!" Good times,Good Times.... 





Findlay said:


> My nephew (k9 officer) responded to a domestic call and in the house he found a very abused/neglected GSD and he took the dog with him when he left that house.


He could do that??? Is that legal?? And of course glad it worked out! 



Findlay said:


> We consulted a trainer and he taught me how to manage his aggression.


Yes,Yes that can work to! My way was more exciting...first stiches for me ever!!! 



Findlay said:


> Jake, our GSD passed may 2014 and he was so worth keeping. Despite his issues, he was the best family dog. He did some pretty amazing things...which is why we got a gsd puppy.


Sorry to here of the loss!  But congratulations on the new guy! 




Findlay said:


> Ps. Jake's trainer told me that a GSD will never forget the person who rescued him...and he said "this dog will walk through fire for you."
> 
> If you and the person you consult see a lot of good in that dog, you should keep him.
> I can honestly say that everyday of Jake's life he found a way to thank us for rescuing him.


All good points! But of course keeping this dog in this home would be a very big challenge as it stands now! 

No right on wrong here...the phrase "I did not sign up for this comes to mind."


----------

